# Long Nosed Piranha



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

Do you guys have an idea ?????Place I bought first told me they were baby rhoms now they say they arent any one ???? Captured in wild Peru ..... half an inch..

Tail bit off.I didnt think the would be aggressive towards each other at this age but them ,they tried to kill each other.


----------



## tigger (Mar 19, 2004)

kinda looks like my p's when i first got them. the guy told me they were rhoms but as they got older they turned out to be sanchezi's. i wanted rhoms but sanchezi's are better for me because of tankspace. just wait till it gets a bit bigger and maybe frank can id properly. after looking at pics closely, i see a little color on its fins you could have a sanchezi. not really sure


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

w/out a nice clear side shot it's hard to tell. Def a serrasalmus though.

the only thing really visible are spots, we can prob rule out some species, but can't even guess at a distinct species. The fin color means nothing at this point.


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

i never had a sanchezi but I have a bigger rhom from peru and these two act like him. They eat feeders bigger then them and they lean to their side and stay in one spot.... But they are very agressive towards one another, so I already had to seperate them, they were chasing each other in bullet speed


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Many years ago (about 12 or so), a wholesale dealer contacted me to identify some fishes he was calling "longnosed" piranhas. They were actually S. altuvei (they are not from PERU but Venezuela). I don't know if that is what your fishes are as the photos are too poor quality to see anything distinctive. The common name has no value here.


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

i hope these r beter pics for id..i cant make them bigger for somereason....First pics are of one fish that has shorter snout and the other fish has a very noticable longer snout


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Looks like they are in a fish bowl


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

they are in a 1 gallon plastic bowl for the pics...they were not standing still in their tank, so i took them out for the pics


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

here are some bigger pics frank..


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

Just got a call from where i got the fish and she said she spoke to the importer and they are 100% Irritan babies...ID COMPLETE....thx u all


----------

